
Transparency in Startup Investing - craigcannon
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/transparency-in-startup-investing/
======
tmaly
a SaaS could provide this is the deals are standard enough. Could it be like
termsfeed.com where you just fill out a form and check off some boxes and you
get your output?

